# My new Viewsonic(510.00 with FREE bulb)



## Toocrunk (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, I was looking for another cheap projector and I think I got a sweet deal.:yay2: I just picked up the ViewSonic PJ551D from Amazon for 510.00. It comes with a 1 year free bulb replacement. It also comes with a rebate that allows you to get a free bulb(200 value). It also comes with a 3 year warranty on the projector itself. The nice thing is the specs aren't shabby. It has 1024X768 Native XGA, DLP Technology, 2300 ANSI Lumens, 2000:1 Contrast Ratio, and has 3500hrs. of lamp life(Normal)/4000 Eco Mode. Not too bad for a business class projector. I sold my old Epson S5 for this projector. I am still using a Cream & Sugar screen. Here is a pic of the projector.....(Will post more pics after I mount the projector)......


If anyone has this projector let me know what you think about it.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey! Good news! Should be an improvement over the S5... Let us know your impressions...


----------



## Toocrunk (Jun 2, 2008)

Blaser said:


> Hey! Good news! Should be an improvement over the S5... Let us know your impressions...


So far all I have done is connected it to see what it looks like....and the picture is AMAZING. ALOT better than the old S5. Things look HD now and the screen door effect I had is gone completly. I really like it thus far. I had to take my wife to Biology and couldn't do much yet, but will be back at it soon. I am at ASU now, but on my way home I am going to stop at Lowes and get some new screws/washers for my projector so I can mount it(DIY mount made with Flange gaskets-14 bucks:bigsmile. For anyone looking for a budget projector I highly recommend this model. The picture look awesome coming off my on board HD3800/AMD Dual Core 45Watts CPU/2GB of RAM in Vista. I fired up NBA 2K9 and was floored by the quality of this projector. Things never looked this good on my old S5.....and the blacks look AWESOME! So do the whites/colors. I also fired up Journey Into The Center Of The Earth in 3D Blu Ray and the things looks so kick azz. :yay2:

I will post more pics once I have it mounted.:jump: This thing is as clear as my Dell 22 Inch LCD. I can now see the detailed tattoos on the players arms in NBA 2K9......and the Pixar HD clips I have look completly stunning. I am suppose to be reading the first 5 chapters of The Great Gatsby for English 1102 for my test Friday, but may put that on the back burner until tomorrow. I can't wait to get back home in a few.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Do you have a 4:3 screen?


----------



## Toocrunk (Jun 2, 2008)

Blaser said:


> Do you have a 4:3 screen?


Yes, but ATM I am having a small problem. After I mounted the projector to the same spot that the Epson was sitting, the image is now smaller than my old Epson.....It's looks alot better, but is noticably smaller for some reason. :dontknow: I am going to try to play with it somemore before posting pics.


----------



## ikant (Jan 6, 2009)

Gratz on that purchase. When it's time to upgrade the projector here I will definitely consider your suggestion--no screen door is a plus for my situation. Post those pix...


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Toocrunk said:


> Yes, but ATM I am having a small problem. After I mounted the projector to the same spot that the Epson was sitting, the image is now smaller than my old Epson.....It's looks alot better, but is noticably smaller for some reason. :dontknow: I am going to try to play with it somemore before posting pics.


Did you try to zoom? Does the projector have a digital or optical zoom?


----------



## Toocrunk (Jun 2, 2008)

Blaser said:


> Did you try to zoom? Does the projector have a digital or optical zoom?


It has the Zoom Ring on the lens. I guess that would be classified as Optical Zoom. In the Menu I don't see any other Zoom options. I am guessing this projector needs a longer throw distance than my old Epson. I have been doing a little research and have come up with nothing. I guess I will have to redo my screen boarder and etc. I'm a tad disappointed, :foottap:but the picture quality more than makes up for it. :rubeyes: I'll post pics once I touch everything up.


----------

